# The CRAZY engine swap thread . . !!!



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

These guys rock . . . to hell with conformisme and let's swap the engines gentlemen.:runaway:opcorn:
















































































































































































































































































C&Y SPORTS


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

highly inspirational - I think I'll drop something powerful into my rolling storage shed ('94 Hyundai Scoupe Turbo). At 900kg, the car's handling is wicked fun, and with some power and coilovers, would make a great track car.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> highly inspirational - I think I'll drop something powerful into my rolling storage shed ('94 Hyundai Scoupe Turbo). At 900kg, the car's handling is wicked fun, and with some power and coilovers, would make a great track car.


Indeed, swaping an RB in to an other Nissan Z33/32 isn't really the big deal anymore . . . putting an RB in to an Altezza, Supra and reverse is not easy, as you have to deal with two makers individual chassis, engine, driveshaft ex . . . not mention the size differences of cars . . .:runaway:
This company gives me hope to some day build my dream spec KPG-110 with an RB monster . .


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

subframes make it somewhat easier, but that's a VERY relative statement. I'll likely never get around to my idea of dropping an S15 drivetrain into my Hyundai as it's a lot of money for something, well, crazy  but if I ever build a serious racecar, the Scoupe would be a great platform for a 2 liter class. The handling on the car is very underrated; its fairly well-known that Lotus designed the geometry.

But as it stands now, it's a $300 car that I keep my tools, oil, and other sundries in (since I live in an apartment megatower, I don't have a private garage or shed, so an old car is really the best solution for a petrolhead who likes to work on their own cars yet has to park in mammoth multi-level underground carparks.

Yet I do have daydreams of taking that car with a 400bhp SR20DET and smacking the crap out of the Altezzas and S2000s that dominate the KGTC 2 liter class...


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

The size of that turbo on that BEAMS engined AE86:chuckle:


----------

